# Considering lending out a male voice, anyone in need?



## Deleted member 106754 (Oct 28, 2020)

Removed


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 29, 2020)

Aw hell yeah


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 1, 2020)

Do I have to pay you?


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 2, 2020)

Not really, it's more a post to see if anyone has some fun/interesting voice work they'd need help with.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 2, 2020)

Redlinelies said:


> Not really, it's more a post to see if anyone has some fun/interesting voice work they'd need help with.


Ok. I'll be back once I've thought of something I believe will be worth your time


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 5, 2020)

Could you try this?

Does your crown grow heavy, my dear queen? Does the daily hustle and bustle leave you weary? You need only fall into my arms and I shall grant you respite.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 6, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Could you try this?
> 
> Does your crown grow heavy, my dear queen? Does the daily hustle and bustle leave you weary? You need only fall into my arms and I shall grant you respite.


What kind of mood/tone/character is this line meant to be in?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 6, 2020)

Court wizard to his queen, meant to sound comforting with a hint of romance. Just give it your best shot, you ain't got to get it perfect or exact.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 7, 2020)

Removed


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 7, 2020)

Redlinelies said:


> Court wizard 2 takes.flac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First take sounds more accurate... second one kinda sounded like bane. No offense


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 8, 2020)

None taken! c:


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 8, 2020)

You need a demo reel!


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 8, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> You need a demo reel!


Maybe in the future if I can learn some and try out things for fun I'd be able to! But right now I shall float around on the internet as I don't expect anything from my mediocrity.


----------

